# Breitling with a business Suit



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

Hello all...

What do you all think of wearing a Breitling and a business suit?
In particular the Evolution?

Initially I thought a white or ivory face were the way to go but the more I look that isnt the case. In particular a blue face (blue mother of pearl or white mother of pearl) with a steel band is where Im heading. Do you think it goes well?

I do think, however, the Montbrillant and Bentley are the top notch suit watches but I really like the Chronos. Pictures welcome.

Let me know your thoughts. :thanks


----------



## Alan M (May 27, 2006)

Evos look great with suits!
as do others.

All the way to the Es

A tool watch with a suit says a lot.
Do not worry just wear and enjoy.


----------



## Alex** (Jun 19, 2006)

i wear a suit everyday and all of mine seem to go well even like alan said my yellow e works.

admittedly for reviews with very senior execs ill chcuk one of the navis on


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

RRM1020 said:


> ...your thoughts?... :thanks




I'll shoot this configuration with a suit in the near future...









Best,
Ron


----------



## EJC (Feb 13, 2006)

O2AFAC67 said:


> I'll shoot this configuration with a suit in the near future...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suit - Yes

Hairy wrist - No

Coordinate dial color with suit color
This provides a good reason to acquire more than 1 Breitling.
perhaps it would be a good idea to pick up a new "B" with @ new suit, just as you would pick a new tie.|>


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I was thinking about this just yesterday as I was ordering my Blackbird. I think the Evo or Blackbird (esp the polished version) on bracelet would go quite well in a business suit!


----------



## Alex** (Jun 19, 2006)

EJC said:


> Suit - Yes
> 
> Hairy wrist - No
> 
> ...


starts to become an expensive trip

New Suit £1100
Watch £5000
Shoes £400

thats before you even make sure the shirts and ties work!!!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Alan M said:


> A tool watch with a suit says a lot.
> Do not worry just wear and enjoy.


+1|>

I personally would be more interested interviewing or working with someone who wore a sharp suit with a serious sports watch. It says something about their personality which would be attractive to me as a colleague. Of course, if they appeared with a classy dress watch I would also be impressed, but it would convey a different image and a different personality type.

Anyone considered writing up a Belbin leadership style or Myers Briggs personality profiling for watches worn? mmmm:think:

si


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

O2AFAC67 said:


> I'll shoot this configuration with a suit in the near future...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ron, that watch just has everything - style, substance, sporty, dressy, rugged, refined. On gator with UTC is a real event!

s

s


----------



## Alan M (May 27, 2006)

Greg,

You can formalise further;





















GregNYC said:


> I was thinking about this just yesterday as I was ordering my Blackbird. I think the Evo or Blackbird (esp the polished version) on bracelet would go quite well in a business suit!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, the croc looks very good with the amount of detail on the watch....


----------



## Don Indiano (Feb 21, 2006)

I quite enjoy the Windrider/Professional/Navitimer series with semi-formal attire.
Here is a (bad) pic of all three, made during a day of indecision, to illustrate:










And a better picture with the Chronomat, carefully color coordinated, to please Elliot ;-)










Cheers!
Don


----------



## oohls (May 7, 2009)

All B's look good with a suit, but i sometimes wish my datora would fit under my cuff


----------



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

|>


EJC said:


> Suit - Yes
> 
> Hairy wrist - No
> 
> ...


Love it! :-!


----------



## mschu (Feb 16, 2008)

I would completely wear my Evo with a business suit, although most days I'm wearing a golf shirt and jeans to work (I'm in IT.)

Although, the one caveat for me would be for what purpose? If I were going on an interview or meeting someone for the first time, I'd probably wear my Rolex DateJust and I find it's a little more understated. The Evo on a Pilot bracelet (while my absolute favorite watch) would feel a little too "obvious", I'd go for the simpler Rolex.


----------



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

Yes good point. I am in Wealth Management and sometimes (especially in these economic times) do not want to be so "flashy" which can also insult some potential new clients.
With that being said in regular meetings, outings, events, etc... it seems appropriate.

Initially I was concerned with a blue face not going with some things but at the end of the day it doesnt seem to matter. I do like the black dial with the diamond bezel on a pilot bracelet but the blue is dark enough for that contrast. I was also thinking that a lighter dial may bake the diamond bezel a tad more subtle and less blingy.

At teh end of the day.... its a Breitling!


----------



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

How about Evo's ? Are they easy to slide under a cuff??


----------



## Alan M (May 27, 2006)

yup


----------



## Fiery (Apr 28, 2009)

Even though I almost never have to wear a suit (I hate them), I strongly believe you can wear any Breitlings with suit, as long as they're not on rubber strap and not blue or yellow faced. Why those colours? Yellow is obviously not for suits (IMHO), and it would be quite tough to match the blue used by Breitling with a suit colour.

For suits I _think_ polished bracelet goes slightly better than satin brushed bracelet.

And if you ask which Breitling is the best to wear with a suit, then I'd probably pick the Evo, the Blackbird and the B-1. And of course, everything from the Navitimer and Bentley range works well with a suit.


----------



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

Fiery said:


> Even though I almost never have to wear a suit (I hate them), I strongly believe you can wear any Breitlings with suit, as long as they're not on rubber strap and not blue or yellow faced. Why those colours? Yellow is obviously not for suits (IMHO), and it would be quite tough to match the blue used by Breitling with a suit colour.


What do you think of blue mother of pearl face? Im fumbling between white and blue. Blue is just different.

thx for your advice.


----------



## mschu (Feb 16, 2008)

I wouldn't get too fixated on color. I only bought my Evo this past Sunday, so take my advice with a healthy grain of salt.

Like you, I went in there determined to get a mother of pearl face (white). I walked out of the store with graphite, a color I didn't even consider and couldn't be happier with it. When trying them on, I thought (and thanks to wife for her opinion) thought the MOP didn't look right on my wrist. 

Ultimately, it's all about what makes you happy and looks good for you, but I'd recommend keeping a completely open mind when you're ready to decide, you may end up finding something totally different is what works best for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## UJU (Apr 13, 2009)

This depends alot on the context. As already mentionned if you're going to a client/customer meeting, then you might want to keep a lower profile.
Blue face would make a nice contrast. Top it off with some killer cufflinks.
I'm actually thinking about a superocean heritage with the mesh bracelet as my next suit watch.


----------



## Fiery (Apr 28, 2009)

RRM1020 said:


> What do you think of blue mother of pearl face? Im fumbling between white and blue. Blue is just different.


"Blue is just different" -- that's why I got my Colt with blue dial  But IMHO it would still be best to not hassle with blue, unless you always wear a black suit. It's just easier with black dial -- or maybe graphite as well.

But since most Breitling owners buy three or four Breitling watches (in average), if you pick blue now, your next Breitling could be black or white ;-) I'm a happy Breitling owner for only a couple of days, and I'm already thinking about what would be my next Breitling :roll: After the blue faced Colt, it could be a black faced B-1 for me b-)


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi.
Here's my black Navi World : it's not color coordinated (they didn't have it pink or red...;-)), but still looks fine to me ! 










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Brice said:


> Hi.
> Here's my black Navi World : it's not color coordinated (they didn't have it pink or red...;-)), but still looks fine to me !
> 
> 
> ...


Great Shoes|> What make?

s


----------



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

Simon said:


> Great Shoes|> What make?
> 
> s


 Shoes??!! I love that chair! :-!


----------



## rik (Jun 18, 2006)

Brice are you a Bond villain? That's a chair designed for planning to take over THE WORLD!! Mwah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Arthur H (Nov 8, 2008)

I wear a Chrono Avenger M1 and a suit every day and it looks fantastic. 

Regards


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Simon said:


> Great Shoes|> What make?


They are Bowen shoes
http://www.bowen-shoes.com/



RRM1020 said:


> Shoes??!! I love that chair! :-!


It's the Egg chair by Arne Jacobsen
http://www.trendsblog.fr/2009/03/28/egg-chair-by-arne-jacobsen/



rik said:


> Brice are you a Bond villain? That's a chair designed for planning to take over THE WORLD!! Mwah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


*Yess, I vill be ze Master of ze Vorld, and you, Rik, I vill make you my defoted assistant...*

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Alan M (May 27, 2006)

Brice,

A French Man can wear style with style - it all works.



Brice said:


> Hi.
> Here's my black Navi World : it's not color coordinated (they didn't have it pink or red...;-)), but still looks fine to me !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Alan M said:


> Brice,
> A French Man can wear style with style - it all works.


:thanks
From a gentleman, I appreciate...
Cheers, Alan,
Brice


----------



## conkerking (Sep 16, 2008)

Sure they go with a suit, but for bigger watches IMO the cuff of the shirt needs to be roomy enough.

And a golden rule - good watch, good shoes. ;-)


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

conkerking said:


> Sure they go with a suit, but for bigger watches IMO the cuff of the shirt needs to be roomy enough.
> 
> And a golden rule - good watch, good shoes. ;-)


Agree! Some people have their tailor move the button on the left cuff, or make the cuff larger. Shoes are another one of my passions!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

RRM1020 said:


> How about Evo's ? Are they easy to slide under a cuff??


As a matter of fact, I tried that very thing last week. I was wearing a Brooks Brothers shirt that would not accommodate my Super Avenger. I went to the AD to order my Blackbird, and tried on an Evo (~same size), and it fit under the cuff. Yay! But not a fitted or slender shirt, but the average Brooks-Brothers shirt cuff, yes.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

RRM1020 said:


> Shoes??!! I love that chair! :-!


*+1*


----------



## johan_h (Jun 11, 2007)

I wear my chronomat to a suite close to every day and that works great. Black dial and on leather strap looks super. Just be aware that the shirt cuff can hande the size of the watch. Turnbull and Asser shirts works for that 

Good luck :-!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

johan_h said:


> Just be aware that the shirt cuff can hande the size of the watch. Turnbull and Asser shirts works for that


Good to know, I was wondering about their cuffs.....


----------



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

Greg,
your thoughts on regular Mother of Pearl or Blue Mother of Pearl?
White is quite versatile but I just like the blue, what do you think?


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Do you mean dials, shoes, chairs, or shirts  For dials, I must say that the white M.O.P. on an Evo with diamond bezel looks really hot. to tell you the truth, I've never been attracted to M.O.P. dials or decorative gemstones on a man's watch, but this Evo setup is hot!


----------



## RRM1020 (May 2, 2009)

GregNYC said:


> Do you mean dials, shoes, chairs, or shirts  For dials, I must say that the white M.O.P. on an Evo with diamond bezel looks really hot. to tell you the truth, I've never been attracted to M.O.P. dials or decorative gemstones on a man's watch, but this Evo setup is hot!


 Exactly, took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Alex** (Jun 19, 2006)

Don Indiano said:


> I quite enjoy the Windrider/Professional/Navitimer series with semi-formal attire.
> Here is a (bad) pic of all three, made during a day of indecision, to illustrate:
> 
> 
> ...


cosmo and chrono look best b1 i do wear mine to work in a suit but i dont if i have a big meeting, today very big meeting and fighters is on.


----------



## Alex** (Jun 19, 2006)

GregNYC said:


> Agree! Some people have their tailor move the button on the left cuff, or make the cuff larger. Shoes are another one of my passions!


almost had tailor made shirts for this exact reason but found the perfect shirts ps cant move cuff buttons now dont own a shirt with buttons on the cuff but have to choose cufflinks carefully


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Don, the Chrono looks the best w/ the suit, followed by the Navi....


----------



## Don Indiano (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, fellows! b-)


----------

